# The Gloomy Forest Project



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Here is a pictures of the centerpiece for my new 48.24.30 tank project. This dead tree will hide my vent system, fogger and other plumbing pieces. The tree is not completed yet but I will add more pictures if some of you are interested. 


Cheers


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

Still work in progress. Let me know what you think.


----------



## eaglerock (May 30, 2013)

fbazin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Still work in progress. Let me know what you think.


The stump looks incredible. What are you thinking about housing in this one?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sweet collage of wood!

looks like that's going into a nice sized tank huh?


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

eaglerock said:


> The stump looks incredible. What are you thinking about housing in this one?


Note sure yet. I currently own "mantilla baroni". But I wish to find a nice species to fit the viv. Will surely as you guys think should be in.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

WeeNe858 said:


> Sweet collage of wood!
> 
> looks like that's going into a nice sized tank huh?



Its a 150 gallons.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Peinture of the roots I am working on


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi ail,

Today i drilled the glass tank. Everything went well &#55357;&#56841;, my tank didn't crack or anything. My plan is to sit the tank to its final destination and test fitting and plumbing.


Wish me good luck &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Me again.


I can tell you the design of this tank will be very nice. All different pieces have measure and cut and remove for the first water test.

I have installed all bulkhead and did a water test. The new silicon in the tank is holding very well but the bulkhead are always leaking. So I decided to remove the gasket and to silicone de bulkhead to the tank directly. I will do another test tomorrow night.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok now I'm working on my vent system. I have upload picture of my prototype v1.1. But will have create version 1.2 tomorrow to add some improvement to it, right now the fan are to high, and its not frog safe but that will be solve on the next one.

I have also add all the different pieces back to the tank so I can visualize where and how I'm going to hide de drip tube which will fill in the tank when needed but most of all it need to look as natural as possible.

Wish me good luck.


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Very Excited to see what comes of this


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

What a fun preject to watch unfold! I'm gonna check on this one daily!


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I have done few changes. First the false button have been reshape to accommodate my drip whatever tube. I have cover my draining hole with screen mesh to avoid the substrate to block the hole. I also added extra supports under the tank, better be safe than sorry.

My next step is to add the substrate I choice Fleuriste Dark.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Ok, todays update is for my vent system. My sec version look very promising. It fit right above the plumbing and inside the tree. The only thing missing is the mesh screen to make all that little piece of art frog safe, and the hard top that I have no plan yet.

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Picture of my second attempt to keep FF+ Cricket inside the tank. I think that this materiel will work! I'm now working on the vent top.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Cool. I'm excited to see where this goes.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

SpaceMan said:


> Cool. I'm excited to see where this goes.


Tanks spaceman.

Will probably post picture of the tank final setup in a few days. I'm still working on the tree top.

Not sure I will be able to plants it any time soon. There is no flowers available in Montréal Canada at this time of the year. Found good places in Toronto but its a 7hous drive


----------



## DakotaB (Jan 8, 2015)

Very cool. I've been toying around with the idea to do a 36x36x36 360 view tank with a banyan style trunk in the center. Just had to find a trunk that would work. Cant wait to see this one planted.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

DakotaB said:


> Very cool. I've been toying around with the idea to do a 36x36x36 360 view tank with a banyan style trunk in the center. Just had to find a trunk that would work. Cant wait to see this one planted.


That sounds like an awesome idea Dakotab. You should built it from scratch with different size of ropes.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

What species are you planning to have in here? It's hard to tell right now, but it seems like you might be having a large water feature with external filtration. Do you plan on having fish, as well?


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

SpaceMan said:


> What species are you planning to have in here? It's hard to tell right now, but it seems like you might be having a large water feature with external filtration. Do you plan on having fish, as well?




I have small water feature in the tank for eggs, I have external filtration because of the 360view and I want to be able to do most of everything from under the tank.

I don't know yet which frog to put in, I love them all, and I am more passionate about building tank and environment than specific frog so I am open to species suggestion.

I had fish in the past and its not for me right now, don't like to deal with fish.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi all,

The top is finally ready, you can't really see how its made but it look like a Bigmac with a half piece of meat to allow air to go out. The fan are in the center of the tank to push the air from the ground out to the open in the front. I am very happy with the result. Still need to find a way to hide all the wires from the fan coming out of the top do...

Tonight, some final touch up and tomorrow, I will transfer my "mantella" to see if I like them in this tank.

I will keep them in there for a few months until am ready to plant this beast &#55357;&#56836;, I feel like this will be a all new project on its own.


Humidity is about 85 and temp is 75 hope the little ones will enjoy it.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Here it is.....


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

wow, that looks amazing, great work


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Great work. This is Going to be awesome!

-Drew


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

fbazin said:


> Here it is.....


Oh, that is sick!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice setup Fred,

Can't wait to see it all planted.

Cheers,

Rani


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Subscribed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Rani,





dendrorani said:


> Very nice setup Fred,
> 
> Can't wait to see it all planted.
> 
> ...


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Finnnnnally received my hole saw and was able to drill that 5/8 hole and setup the "mistking" system. Wasn't to hard to setup, but you really have to push those tubes deep down hen !! 

Should received my first plants this week-end, thanks to Rani. Kind of happy I found a "frogger" in Montréal . Seriously, what I turned in this amazing hobbie;"there is nothing but nothing solde or available in Québec". Its crazy everything take time and need to be order from outside.


Anyways, I will test the mistking setup for a few days and then try to put a bit of order in all my water and electricity wire.

Wish me good luck.


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice Fred,

Try to set your mistking to run enough to give moisture to plants but at the same time to let them aerate....and check where each plant would feel confortable.

I like to do 3 times a day for 15 seconds each, especially with a glass top.

some thoughts,


Rani


----------



## Pankake232 (Feb 10, 2015)

incredible build going to be a great looking tank for that room!


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Pankake,

It is such a fun project.



Pankake232 said:


> incredible build going to be a great looking tank for that room!


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome!

Can't wait for the complete tank with plants


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for your comment vpardoel.

I will post picture of coming progress! 



VPardoel said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Can't wait for the complete tank with plants


----------



## VelvetDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

Gloomy forest! I love that hardscape!!


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Can't wait to see what you're doing next. Keep the pos5 alive.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Did a new collage today, will probably put a brom in it.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Received the plants &#55357;&#56835;. I have planted them all already and will post picture of that when all final destination will be set, but I'm pretty satisfied with the placements.

Here are the nominees.


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see their bright coloration in a month...

Stunning Fred, keep us posted with some growth and setup pictures...

Rani


----------



## AlexMak (Nov 7, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

AlexMak said:


> Any updates?


ahhhh ok I will take pictures and upload them.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Here is the progress so far. Still not completed yet since i am still looking for some of my favorite plants that I can't find yet.

Will upload new picture in a few weeks.


----------



## Ctoliva (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice I love the look of this vivarium. It's like you put a little bit of the wild in your home.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Ctoliva said:


> Nice I love the look of this vivarium. It's like you put a little bit of the wild in your home.


 thank you. Thats what I am trying to accomplish everytime i add something new to it.

thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, wow, this looks pretty f-ing awesome man. Congrats. Can not wait to see what this looks like in a few months!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow you got gloomy down for sure, love it!!


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

fbazin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the progress so far. Still not completed yet since i am still looking for some of my favorite plants that I can't find yet.
> 
> Will upload new picture in a few weeks.


This is probably one of my favorite tanks on here. Amazing center piece. Looks phenomenal!!


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,


New plants additions


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Little update


----------



## Andres (May 10, 2010)

Awesome tank man, I really like it a lot.


----------



## Bawb_b (Jan 13, 2013)

Is that clump of small circular vines Peperomia prostrata? If not, it still looks good, curious where you got it from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

There from understory store in Canada. ..not that complicated to find


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh wow! I absolutely love the finished product. I would love to do something of this magnitude.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

todays new addition.


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

A few hours later


----------



## homerclease (Jun 21, 2015)

That center piece is amazing. I love the broms all over it!


----------

